# renting - with no USA credit history or landlord references?



## Denimu (Jul 10, 2014)

Just wondering is lack of credit history or landlord references will be an issue for us trying to rent in USA? I have been looking at rental homes/apartments and all seem to ask for landlord references/credit history but we won't have any being newly arrived in the country, secondly no loans at home either, and also we have a mortgage at home (well this being a very large loan), we don't rent so we do not have any landlord references to supply from our home country either. Will this be an issue? One of us will have a job so will evidence that we can afford the rent suffice - is this people's experience? thanks for any advice.


----------



## Loosehead (Nov 18, 2013)

Almost everyone who moves to the US is in the same position regarding credit history, and I don't think that overseas landlord references are generally given much credence.
This is cetainly the position I was in, and our landlord was satisfied with a copy of my letter of appointment, which states my starting date and starting salary, as evidence of my ability to pay.
Of course other landlords may require more evidence, but my experience would say that you should be OK, particulary if your employer is well established.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You normally have a larger deposit and higher rent then someone with US credit history.


----------



## Loosehead (Nov 18, 2013)

twostep said:


> You normally have a larger deposit and higher rent then someone with US credit history.


That may happen, but it wasn't my experience in Houston.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

You are moving over on an L1 transfer, so you get your company to write a letter confirming your job, salary etc and if needs be THEY put up the initial deposit.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It can also depend on where in the US you're moving to. The property market in NY City, for example, is pretty tight and credit references, etc., are pretty much a necessity. (Though your employer can ease the way in this to a large extent.)

In other parts of the country, the requirements aren't nearly as strict.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Denimu (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks for the replies and advice. The area is northern New Jersey and the rents are extremely high compared to what I am used to (and that is not low). Weighing up job offer and just trying to see if we can afford it also, as well as looking at any difficulties we may come up against. I would hope the fact that there is a guaranteed income from a well known company will be ok.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Denimu said:


> Thanks for the replies and advice. The area is northern New Jersey and the rents are extremely high compared to what I am used to (and that is not low). Weighing up job offer and just trying to see if we can afford it also, as well as looking at any difficulties we may come up against. I would hope the fact that there is a guaranteed income from a well known company will be ok.


An employment contract does not necessarily mean "guaranteed income". Does his contract fall under NJ or UK law?


----------



## Denimu (Jul 10, 2014)

His income is pretty guaranteed as he is a permanent staff member regardless of what happens in NJ or his home base. The company is unlikely to go under and he is unlikely to be fired. We don't have a new contract so not yet sure under which law it will be under for the duration but we are not from the UK and I am aware of the differences in employment law. I also have an income which can be proven. I was just wondering in general about peoples experience of lack of credit history and this being a barrier.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

In my experience, if you can afford it, offering four or six months' rent in advance usually solves the problem.


----------



## mtlve (Oct 3, 2013)

From my experience renting in around 5 USA states, history does not matter as much. If you show that you can afford the place, that is usually sufficient.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Just rented a place in the us. My feeling is you need to be lucky with the landlord. Also a credit letter from your company can help (did in my case). To be fair 2 out of 3 accepted this if deposit plus 2 months rent (first/last) was given.


----------

